
The end of autonomous cars - golangnews
http://www.autonews.com/article/20171105/INDUSTRY_REDESIGNED/171109944/bob-lutz-kiss-the-good-times-goodbye?X-IgnoreUserAgent=1
======
gtirloni
While I agree with the argument in general, it's extremely optimistic for
thinking in 20-30 years this will be done (more like 100 years considering how
long pervasive technology gets replaced, if it does) and naive for thinking
personal individuality will submit that easily to public transportation.

For sci-fi fans, is there any sci-fi novel/movie where this reality has been
explored in more detail?

